# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Books with a libertarian society

## Dissent

Fiction or non fiction doesn't matter...would really like to read some...always looking for new stuff to read.

----------


## BuddyRey

"The Probability Broach" by L. Neil Smith is an absolute must-read!

There's a graphic novel version that you can read for free online, but I'd definitely recommend getting the full version as well.

----------


## Dissent

Sounds really good are any of his other books the same way? What about any other books with a libertarian society?

----------


## Pericles

Almost anythng by Heinlein.

----------


## BuddyRey

Yeah the Probability Broach is only the first in a series of novels called the North American Confederacy Series.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Confederacy

I haven't read any of the sequels or prequels, but the Probability Broach was frickin' amazing.  I'd reread my copy right now if it wasn't lost in storage.

----------


## Dissent

I put the first one on hold. If I like it I will buy the rest because my library system doesn't have them.

----------


## BuddyRey

Awesome!  Hope you enjoy it.  Let us know what you think!

----------


## mikeforliberty

Snow Crash by Neil Stephenson.  This book is hilarious.

----------


## Yukon Cornelius

Anything by Heinlen, some Neal Stephenson stuff.

The Dispossessed by Ursula K Guin is about some guy who was raised and lives on a socialist/communist planet but is taken to a libertarian type planet and his world is thrown upside down. Or something like that.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

Atlas Shrugged does but you will read about half the book before getting to it.

----------


## BuddyRey

Ditto on Atlas Shrugged.  That's one book every American should read at least once.

----------


## Sharper

Sharper Security is free for Kindle until Dec 27th. It's a near future thriller/action/mystery novel, but the main setting is post U.S. split into regional parts and most of the action takes place in a libertarian/anarcho-capitalist society. Search Amazon for it.

----------


## mad cow

> Sharper Security is free for Kindle until Dec 27th. It's a near future thriller/action/mystery novel, but the main setting is post U.S. split into regional parts and most of the action takes place in a libertarian/anarcho-capitalist society. Search Amazon for it.


Thanks,bought it.Can't beat the price.

----------


## Yukon Cornelius

Darkship Thieves by Sarah Hoyt.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

The Moon is a Harsh Mistress

----------


## helmuth_hubener

An Enemy of the State, by F. Paul Wilson

The Girl Who Owned a City

Alongside Night

----------


## bolil

The Dispossessed by Ursula Le Guin, it represents a stateless society but not really an an cap society.  Also, she only attempts to convey how a stateless society would work on a very austere planet (not earth).

----------

